# هل الابن لا يعلم الساعة ؟



## Abdel Messih (9 يوليو 2012)

*سلام المسيح لمن يقبله و لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار*




معنا اليوم شبهة جديدة من إحدى المواقع الإسلامية , و هى حول الآية التى فى بشارة مُعلّمنا مار مرقس الرسول أصحاح 13 و عدد 32 :

[Q-BIBLE]
وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا  أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ  إلاَّ الآبُ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و نضع نص الشبهة و من ثم نقتبس و نرد :



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا الموضوع فيه اثبات ان الحواريين انفسهم لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح و الآب و احد فى الجوهر و لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> ...


و من ثم نبدأ الرد بنعمة المسيح :



> هذا الموضوع فيه اثبات ان الحواريين انفسهم لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح و الآب و احد فى الجوهر و لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو الله


الكلمتين دول يثبتوا ان صاحب الشبهة لم يقرأ الإنجيل قبلاً , لإن فى بشارة القديس يوحنّا اصحاح 20 أعداد من 24 إلى 29 فيقول :

[Q-BIBLE]


24. أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.
25.  فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ».  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ  وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ  لاَ أُومِنْ».
26. وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ  تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ  وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ  لَكُمْ».
27. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا  وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ  غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً».
28. أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».
29. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».
[/Q-BIBLE]

إذاً كل التلاميذ بلا أستثناء أى تلميذ منهم شهدوا بأن المسيح هو الرب الذى ظهر لهم بعد القيامة



> لننظر معاً الى العدد التالى :
> 
> مرقس 13 : 32
> 
> وَأَمَّا  ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ،  وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.


حقيقةً لا أعلم ما دخل التلاميذ بهذا العدد من إنجيل مُعلّمنا مرقس الرسول !!
ما علينا ..


> طبعاً قلنا انه لا يمكن أن يكون المسيح عليه السلام هو الله لانه لا يعلم الساعة


الظاهر انه كان عامل موضوع قبل كدا قال فيه الكلمتين دول , برضو ما علينا ....



> و لكن رد النصارى


يا راجل ؟ النصارى ردوا ؟ طيب رائع دى معلومة جديدة إنى أكتشف أن فى نصرانى واحد موجود حتّى الآن !!
خد ياعزيزى الجديد اقرأ الموضوع ده لتستفيد ..



> و قال الكثير و منهم موقع ( رومانوس / romanos )


لا أعلم من الكثير , ولا أعلم ما هو هذا الموقع بس برضو ما علينا ..



> ان المسيح عليه السلام كذب حتى لا يلح عليه التلاميذ


لا يا عزيزى المسيح لا يكذب , من رسالة مُعلّمنا القديس بطرس الرسول الأولى أصحاح 2 و عدد 22 يقول عن المسيح :

[Q-BIBLE]
الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ
[/Q-BIBLE]



> وأما موضوع ان المسيح تكلم بناسوته و ليس بلاهوته فهذا كلام فارغ لأن الناسوت و اللاهوت اتحدوا و اصبحوا طبيعة واحدة


كونهم أتحدوا فى طبيعة واحدة و هى كلمة الله المتجسد فهذا لا يعنى أنهم أختلطوا , و حينما نقول أن المسيح شرب بناسوته أو أقام موتى بلاهوته , فهذا لا يعنى أننا نفصل بين اللاهوت و الناسوت من جهة الاتحاد الذى بينه ففى البداية و النهاية المسيح الواحد هو الفاعل , فبالتالى لا أعتراض !!



> و الفصل بينهم خطأ


1- من الذى فصل بينهم ؟
2 - من الذى يقول أن هذا الشئ خطأ أو صح ؟ أنت ؟ لا يلزمنى كلامك !!



> اذن توصل الكثير من النصارى ان المسيح كذب حتى لا يلح التلاميذ


يا عزيزى
1 - لا وجود للنصارى أصلاً !!
2 - و دى معلومة جديدة عليك : النصارى مكنوش مؤمنين بلاهوت المسيح أصلاً !!



> اذن فالتلاميذ لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح اله لانهم لو فعلوا لعرفوا ان المسيح عليه السلام يكذب


قد أثبتنا أن المسيح لا يكذب و أن التلاميذ أقتنعوا بإلوهية المسيح و ما زلت لا أعلم ما دخل اتلاميذ اصلاً بهذه الآية !!



> ولكن بما انه قال ان الآب هو وحده الذى يعرف


و بما أن الآب وحده هو الذى يعرف الساعة فإذاً الابن أصلاً يعرف , لأن الابن قال فى بشارة يوحنّا اصحاح 17 عدد 10 :

[Q-BIBLE]
وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]



> مما يعنى انه ليس الآب


مانا عارف أن الابن ليس الآب , و هل يوجد مسيحى يقول بأن الابن هو الآب ؟!!!



> فلو كانوا يؤمنون انه هو الآب فى الجوهر


حقيقةً مش عارف اضحك وللا أعيط وللا أعمل , أكثر ما استطعت أن افعله إنى تنحت كدا هو :36_19_2:
و من ساعته وانا على الحال ده 



> لعرفوا انه يكذب و لو آمنوا انه الله لعرفوا انه يكذب


قد أثبتنا أنهم يعرفون أنه الله و أنه لا يكذب



> لانهم يعلمون ان الله يعلم الساعة


و المسيح يعلم الساعة , و لكن تكلم هكذا بحسب التدبير
و انا سأختم بأقوال للقديس كيرلس الأسكندرى ( الكبير ) عمود الدين :
من كتاب " الكنوز فى الثالوث "
للقديس كيرلس السكندرى ( الكبير ) عمود الدين
المترجم : د. جورج عوض إبراهيم
الطبيعة الأولى
مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس , المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية , نصوص آبائية 163

الأقتباس الأول من ص 340 :
يمكننا أن نرى بوضوح , أنه بكونه إلهاً فهو يعرف اليوم و الساعة , حتى لو قال إنه لا يعرف مُظهراً بذلك طبيعته الإنسانية خصوصاً و إنه يعرف كل ما سوف يكون قبل هذا اليوم , سارداً بكل وضوح كل ما يمكن أن يحدث قبل هذا اليوم و تلك الساعة , عندما قال سيصير هذا الأمر , و سيحدث ذلك الأمر , ثم تأتى النهاية . فمن الواضح أنه يعرف أيضاً ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة . لأنه بعدما ذكر ما سوف يحدث , أضاف قائلاً : " ثم يأتى المنتهى " ( مت 24 : 14 ) . فماذا يمكن أن تكون النهاية إلاّ اليوم الأخير الذى - بحسب التدبير - قال إنه يجهله , ناسباً للطبيعة البشرية ما يناسبها من أقوال ؟ لأن أحد خصائص الطبيعة البشرية هو عدم معرفتها لما شوف يحدث من أمور .

و أيضاً من ص342 يقول القديس :
بما أن كل ما للآب هو للابن , كما يقول هو نفسه , و بما أن الآب يعرف اليوم و تلك الساعة , فمن الواضح أن الابن يمتلك هذه المعرفة أيضاً ؛ لأنه هكذا فقط يَصدُق قول الابن : " كل ما للآب هو لى " ( يو 16 : 15 )

و أيضاً من ص343 يقول :
لو صدّقنا قوله : " أنى فى الآب و الآب فى " ( يو 14 : 11 ) , و أن الآب يعرف ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة , فإن الابن عندئذٍ يعرفهما , طالما هو يوجد فى الآب , و يعرف كل ما هو موجود فيه , و طالما كان الآب الذى يعرف اليوم و الساعة فى داخله .

و أيضاً من ص349 :
لأن الابن يعرف كل شئ , حتى لو كان - بحسب التدبير - يقول إنه لا يعرف شيئاً .

فى إنتظار أى اضافات للإفادة 

*مجداً للثالوث الأقدس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 يوليو 2012)

أستاذ عبد المسيح 
اسمح لى بتعليق صغير
تقول
​





> و بما أن الآب وحده هو الذى يعرف الساعة فإذاً الابن أصلاً يعرف


 ​​​ النص واضح وصريح

مرقس

*13: 32 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب
فلم يثبت العلم إلا للآب وحده

كما فى رواية متى

24: 36 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا ملائكة السماوات الا ابي وحده
فكيف تقول
فإذاً الابن أصلاً يعرف !!


 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (10 يوليو 2012)

أخى الحبيب *ياسر الجندى* , هل قرأت كل الموضوع ؟
لإن سؤالك مردود عليه فى المشاركة الأولى عزيزى


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يوليو 2012)

> *13: 32 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب
> فلم يثبت العلم إلا للآب وحده*


هذا الكلام قيل في فترة إخلاء المجد أي في التجسد، وقيل بحسب الجسد (المتحد باللاهوت)..


> *فكيف تقول
> فإذاً الابن أصلاً يعرف !!*


هذا أجاب عليه أيضا هو!! وعليه انت تسأل والجواب موجود أمامك، وهذا ممنوع...
لا تكررها مرة أخرى..


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يوليو 2012)

بالمناسبة، كل ما للآب هو للإبن لأن الإبن في حضن الآب


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 يوليو 2012)

يدوم صليبك يا عبد المسيح يا كبير 

يدوم صليبكم أحبابي جبابرة الايمان القويم

مضحك هو دخول الاقزام بين الجبابرة

لكن ليكون من أجل اعطاء المجد للمستحق وحده

يسوع المسيح الغالب العالم




آية واحدة من الوحي الالهي المقدس توضح المعنى لمن يريد أن يفهم:

سفر اعمال الرسل 1: 7
[Q-BIBLE]فقال لهم: ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه [/Q-BIBLE] 

يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب في تفسير الاية السابقة:
......................... بدأت تتجلى أمامهم كل هذه الاقوال التي اعلنها السيد قبل صلبه ..........
كانوا شغوفين هكذا نحو معرفة هذا اليوم  لكن يبدو لي بالحقيقة أنه لم يكن لديهم فهم واضح نحو طبيعة ذلك الملكوت لأن الروح لم يكن بعد قد علمهم ..........
وها هو يحدثهم باسلوب علوي

إذ لم يعد يقول لهم: وأما ذلك اليوم ولا ابن الانسان يعرفه
إنما يقول:ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه
إنكم تطلبون ما هو فوق قدرتكم..........


للأسف حبيبي عبد المسيح كاتب هذه الشبهة الواهية
ليس يفهم أبجديات الحوار
الحوار في المسيحيات يكون فيما يؤمن به المسيحي
وليس فيما يفهمه الغير مسيحي من مجرد قراءة جملة!!!

ليكن اسم الرب مباركاً...


----------



## Strident (10 يوليو 2012)

كلمة السر هي "تبادل الصفات"

في رايي ﻻ داعي لكل هذا الكﻻم الكتير...

اتحاد الطبيعتين بﻻ امتزاج وﻻ تغيير جعل ممكناً تبادل الصفات...فنقول الإله مات (اللاهوت ﻻ يموت...لكنه متحد بالناسوت الذي مات)...وكذلك...المسيح يسوع اقدم إبراهيم (ناسوته حديث، لكنه متحد بأزلية اقنوم الابن)

هكذا في جميع الاشياء:
-ياكل
-ينمو
-ينام
-يصلي صﻻة حقيقية للاب
-يجوع
ﻻ يعرف الساعة


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 يوليو 2012)

وعلشان نقطع لسان كل من يتحدث فى تلك النقطة نقول بنعمه الله

*[FONT=&quot]ونبداء ردنا بطرح السؤال الخاص بتلك الجزئية وهو هل الابن لا يعلم؟ولنترك الكتاب المقدس يجيب*
*[FONT=&quot]نجد الكتاب المقدس يقول عن السيد المسيح فى كولوسى2ع*[FONT=&quot]3وَالْمَسِيحِ،الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ[/FONT]in whom are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge.*[FONT=&quot]  فالسيد المسيح موجود فيه وهو ينبوع الحكمة وينبوع العلم,فمن تلك الايه  نستنتج ان السيد المسيح يعلم كل العلوم بل وهو مزخر فيه كل وجميع كنوز  العلم ,وفى [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]سفر الرؤيا 2عدد23يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وفى سفر الرؤيا2ع2,9,13,19,3ع1,8,15)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وما اكثر الايات التى تثبت معرفة الابن المعرفة الكاملة وسنذكر القليل من الكثير للايضاح[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يو16ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]30اَلآنَ  نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ  يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ».[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يو4ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]29«هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يو11ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]14فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ عَلاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يو13ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1  أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ  قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يو18ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يو21ع17[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَفَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] متى16ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot].8فَعَلِمَ  يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ يَا  قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا خُبْزاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وناتى الى النقطة التى اثارة المشكك وهى عدم معرفتة للساعه,وقبل شرح تلك النقطة سوف اعرض عليكم ايه واحدة من الكتاب المقدس وهى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يوحنا16ع  15كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي  وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ ويوحنا17ع 10وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ  لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*فكل ما للاب من علم هو هو ايضا للابن لان كل ما للاب هو ايضا للابن وذكر فى موضع اخ*ر ان الازمنة والاوقات فى سلطان الاب اعمال1ع7فكل ما  للاب من سلطان هو ايضا نفسه للابن  وناتى الى نقطة علم المسيح من عدمة  لميعاد الساعه واليوم   فنحن متفقين ان الابن يعلم جميع المعرفة وكل  المعرفة وكل ما للاب من معرفة هى هى للابن ولكن ما معنى ان الابن لا يعلم  الساعه؟؟نجدة فى الرساله الى فيلبى حينما قال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا، الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]معادلا لله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، لكنه أخلى *نفسه أخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع*  حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي  تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف  كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (في5: 211).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]_*   اذا بعد ما صار فى شبة الناس واخذ صورة بشر فهو لا يعلم,لان الطبيعه  البشرية من سماته الجهل وعدم المعرفة,فهنا يقصد انه بحسب الطبيعه البشرية  لا يعلم المواعيد  لانه بشر مثلنا لا نعلم الا القليل ولكنه بحسب لاهوتة  يعلم كل شىء وفيه مزخرة المعرفة *_والحكمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كولوسى2ع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]3وَالْمَسِيحِ،الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فمن  جه الناسوت لا يعلم شىء عن اليوم والساعه ولكن من جه اللاهوت هو من اعطىء   وخبر عن كل شىء سوف يحدث فى ذلك اليوم وفى المجىء الثان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  وقد شرح لتلاميذه كلّ تفصيلات ودقائق علامات مجيئه الثاني في مجد ونهاية  العالم والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة وما سيحدث بعدها  بالتفصيل، بل وشرح ما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة بكلَّ دقَّة وتفصيل مؤكِّدًا  أنَّه في نهاية هذا الجيل، الذي ستحدث فيه هذه الأحداث، ستأتي الساعة  وينتهي العالم " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ  حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ. اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ  وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " (مت24/34-35). وبالتالي يعرف متى سيكون  اليوم وتأتي الساعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot](القمص بسيط).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو من له الدور الاساسى فى ذلك اليوم كديان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متى7ع22.  كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ  أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ  وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟23. فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ  لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي  الإِثْمِ![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مز50ع6. وَتُخْبِرُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الدَّيَّانُ. سِلاَهْ.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]رؤ2ع23.  وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ  الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ،  وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.[/FONT]​ 
  [FONT=&quot]+اذا الابن من جه اللاهوت يعلم كل شىء بدليل1\انه  اعطى وخبر عن كل شىء سوف يكون فى ذلك اليوم وشرحة للتلاميذ بالتفاصيل وادق  التفاصيل ففى انجيل معلمنا مرقس يشرح فى الاصحاح ال13 ما سوف يحدث فى ذلك  اليوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ  خَارِجٌ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا  مُعَلِّمُ، انْظُرْ! مَا هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ! وَهَذِهِ  الأَبْنِيَةُ!»2فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الأَبْنِيَةَ  الْعَظِيمَةَ؟ لاَ يُتْرَكُ حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ». 3وَفِيمَا  هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، تُجَاهَ الْهَيْكَلِ، سَأَلَهُ  بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ:4«قُلْ  لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا؟ وَمَا هِيَ الْعَلاَمَةُ عِنْدَمَا يَتِمُّ  جَمِيعُ هَذَا؟»5فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ: «?نْظُرُوا!  لاَ يُضِلُّكُمْ أَحَدٌ.6فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي  قَائِلِينَ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ! وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 7فَإِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ بِحُرُوبٍ وَبِأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ فَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لأَنَّهَا  لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ، وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ.8لأَنَّهُ  تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ، عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ، عَلَى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ  زَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ، وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَاضْطِرَابَاتٌ. هَذِهِ  مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ.9فَانْظُرُوا إِلَى نُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُمْ  سَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ، وَتُجْلَدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعَ،  وَتُوقَفُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ.  10وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.  11فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي  تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذَلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ  الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. 12وَسَيُسْلِمُ الأَخُ أَخَاهُ  إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَالأَبُ وَلَدَهُ، وَيَقُومُ الأَوْلاَدُ عَلَى  وَالِدِيهِمْ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُمْ. 13وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ  الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى  الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 14فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ  الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ  لاَ يَنْبَغِي - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ  الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ، 15وَالَّذِي عَلَى  السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَلاَ يَدْخُلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ  بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً، 16وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى  الْوَرَاءِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَهُ. 17وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ  فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ! 18وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي  شِتَاءٍ. 19لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ ضِيقٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ  مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ الَّتِي خَلَقَهَا اللَّهُ إِلَى  الآنَ، وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. 20وَلَوْ لَمْ يُقَصِّرِ الرَّبُّ تِلْكَ  الأَيَّامَ، لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ  الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ، قَصَّرَ الأَيَّامَ. 21حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ  لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا! أَوْ: هُوَذَا هُنَاكَ! فَلاَ  تُصَدِّقُوا. 22لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ  كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوالَوْ أَمْكَنَ  الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 23فَانْظُرُوا أَنْتُمْ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ  وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ.24 «وَأَمَّا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الضِّيقِ، فَالشَّمْسُ تُظْلِمُ، وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي  ضَوْءَهُ، 25وَنُجُومُ السَّمَاءِ تَتَسَاقَطُ، وَالْقُوَّاتُ الَّتِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. 26وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبِْرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ  آتِياً فِي سَحَابٍ بِقُوَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَجْدٍ 27فَيُرْسِلُ حِينَئِذٍ  مَلاَئِكَتَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ، مِنْ  أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاءِ. 28فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ  التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصاً  وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقاً، تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ. 29هَكَذَا  أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً، مَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ صَائِرَةً،  فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ عَلَى الأَبْوَابِ. 30اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ  لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ.  31اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ، وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فمن جه انه الله يعلم كل شىء وخبر بما سيحدث اما من جه الناسوت فهو لا يعلم شىء [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وللاباء تعلقات جميله جدا ردا على المشككين فمن تلك الاقوال[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]التعليق رقم1:ت اذا كان الاب لوحدة فقط هو الذىيعرف الاب المعرفة الذاتيه متى11ع27وَلَيْسَ  أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ  إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ فايهما ايسر على الابن معرفة الاب فى الجوهر ام معرفة الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(سؤال لكل مشكك)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]التعليق رقم 1ان قول المسيح(الا الاب)فكائنة ينفى  المعرفة عن الروح القدوس ,وكيف لا يعرف الروح اليوم والساعه وهو الذى يفحص  كل شىء حتى اعماق الله 1كو2ع1,فلو الروح يعبم الساعه ففى تلك الحاله يكون  اعظم من الابن بينما الابن قال انه ياخذ مما لى ويعطيكم يو16ع14[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فايهما ايسر على الروح القدوس معرفة اعماق الله ام معرفة الساعه؟؟[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

متابع


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 نوفمبر 2013)

تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع والمشتتة له والإجابات عليها، من أراد مناقشة موضوع إطلاق ألقاب معينة على المسيح هل تعني لاهوته أم لا فليفتح موضوعا جديدا لنحافظ على هذا الموضوع في سياقه العام...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 نوفمبر 2013)

1-   أستغرب كلام الزميل الغير مسيحي  الذى  قال  أن النصاري ( ...) وهؤلاء لا أعرفهم قالوا ان المسيح كذب  حتى لا يلح عليه التلاميذ !!!؟؟؟  
المسيح   قال  عين الحقيقة  ..أو كبد الحقيقة المجردة. 
فالمسيح الذى هو الاله المتأنس المتجسد  : صار أقنوما وطبيعة متحده من طبيعتان كل منهما لا تلاشي الآخرى ولا تفتئت عليها ولا تطغى عليها.. ولكلٍ من الطبيعتان اللتان كانتا إثنتين وصارتا فى شخصه الكريم طبيعتين متحدتين ليكون شخصاً واحداً وطبيعةً واحدة فى الله الكلمة المتجسد.
الطبيعة الانسانية .. تجهل الساعة (من جهة وصفها  ) لانه لو كانت الطبيعة الانسانية  فى المسيح تعرف الساعة معرفة ( الاختبار والاخبار). لصار  من  عطايا  التجسد معرف الساعة  معرفة (الاختبار والاخبار ).لان ما تحقق فى شخصه الالهى المتجسد من مواهب وعطايا ومميزات .. تسبب  ببركات تعطى للمؤمنين القابلين بالتجسد.
2- إقنوم   اللوغوس أو الطبيعة الالهية للمسيح  طبعا طبعا تعلم الساعة معرف اليقين والاطلاع تماما  لان [  كل ما للاب هو لى ] ..
فالمسيح نفي امكانية اخبار التلاميذ  بالساعة من حيث لا وجود لمفردات لغوية يآلفها إدراكهم وتخيلهم وقدرة إستيعابهم لادراكها.
كأن يسأل طفلا عمره 4 سنوات كيف ان تطير طيارة من حديد ووزنها مئات الاطنان -فتبلغ السحاب؟؟ 
او كيف ان يتكلم رئيس البلاد في القاهرة فنراه واقفاً متكلما فى جهاز التلفزيون فى أسوان او مرسي مطروح ؟؟؟
فيقول له الوالد لا اعرف كيف اخبرك الان لان الوقت لا يسعفنى ولا مفردات اللغة المألوفة لديك تسعفنى ولا خلفيتك فى فهم الفيزياء والميكانيكا والرياضيات تسعفنى


----------

